# Scared Puppy - Help



## Digital_F (May 31, 2018)

Our Vizsla is 3 months old.

We were all playing in the garden and our Vizsla kept jumping up and running around, but I didn't notice my dog run between my legs and I accidentally stepped on her, she gave a huge yelp and held her paw in the air and was crying.

We immediately called the vets who told me to bring her down asap. So we rushed down and the vet said that she had not broke her leg, but has a hairline fracture on one of her toes. The vet prescribed some Loxicom and we took her home again

But now our Vizsla is really scared of me and does not like to be around me, she looks worried when I enter the room, when I call her she runs away. 

I am concerned that if I let her off the lead when walking, she will run away and not come back.

Appreciate if you can offer any support, as I'm heartbroken and don't know what to do.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

She'll get over it. It was only once, I assume, and not a pattern.


To help her get over it, get down on the floor with her, so you're not a towering giant. Entice her with her favorite treats and toys and be patient.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would also follow Bob`s advise. Would even lay down on the floor and see whether the puppy comes to me, usually they do like licking you when laying. be slow with your movements around her for a while too.


----------

